# Activation Bypass



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello All!

I just received my Samsung Galaxy Nexus today from Verizon. My Verizon account is managed under the Verizon Government sector and they would not let me activate the new device on my existing plan as I would have to change the plan causing an increase in cost. My current device is a Droid X and the verizon plan is for 3G. With the Galaxy Nexus, the plan must be modified to support 4G and the activation team on the phone could not make this change to my account. So, I am waiting to hear back from my Verizon Government Account team on how to proceed, but in the meantime I would like to get the Galaxy Nexus up and running WiFi only. The problem is, activation is required before it will allow you to access the system.

Has anyone been able to bypass activation on the Samsung Galaxy Nexus? With the Droid X I was able to bypass activation by pressing four corners of the screen, like a backwards C. I believe this is the default activation bypass method for Gingerbread 3.x systems. Since the Galaxy Nexus comes from Verizon with ICS 4.0, the standard bypass trick does not work.

Any information would be helpful. Its a pain to get a new device and not be able to use it. If I could skip activation I could at least use WiFi and get the phone setup.

Thanks,

Blueman


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe you could try to one for the Galaxy Tab? With the volume keys, up down down up up up down down down down

edit: Or here's another to try http://androidforums.com/fascinate-tips-tricks/171348-bypass-fascinate-activation-screen.html
I don't see what it could hurt trying different methods...


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm willing to try any method. The only method I've tried so far had to do with ## numbers in the Emergency Dial section and a volume up/down method. I'll check out your link and report.


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

Process: Up, Down, Down, Up, Up, Up, Down, Down, Down, Down
Status: *NOT WORKING*

Process: Emergency call button, then at the dialer, press *#83786633, then press Home button
Status: *NOT WORKING*

Anyone got any more ideas?


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

If u have the sim card put it in and let it try activating and when it fails it should let you proceed


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

je2345 said:


> If u have the sim card put it in and let it try activating and when it fails it should let you proceed


My only concern with this is that I don't want the phone to "magically" activate. It was ordered with a new Verizon line. I activated a different device on that line and now I'm waiting to activate it on my old line. Have you ever seen where a possible activation can overwrite an existing activation? Meaning, will the user that has his new phone and line be cut off if I try to activate this? I may just try it and see what happens, just would hate to boot the user from his phone...


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

If u already have a 4G device on the account and then do what I said than it can override. If its a feature phone or 3G device than it won't just activate. It will fail. The only thing that may happen is you may need another sim card but I highly doubt it since the current one won't activate


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blueman said:


> My only concern with this is that I don't want the phone to "magically" activate. It was ordered with a new Verizon line. I activated a different device on that line and now I'm waiting to activate it on my old line. Have you ever seen where a possible activation can overwrite an existing activation? Meaning, will the user that has his new phone and line be cut off if I try to activate this? I may just try it and see what happens, just would hate to boot the user from his phone...


VZW won't cut you off. As long as they got their 2 year contract they're happy. You can do with the phone as you please.

Edit: The sims are attached to which ever phone # they were activated with and cannot be changed to another #. I gave my GF my Bionic and she had to get a new sim from vzw (free).


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Should be able to bypass by touching the four corners of the screen starimg top right then clock wise, its worjed on every android I've had so far

Sent from my Full Android on Wingray using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Should be able to bypass by touching the four corners of the screen starimg top right then clock wise, its worjed on every android I've had so far
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Wingray using Tapatalk


That's what I thought also... but I haven't tried on ICS


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

The four corner bypass doesn't work. I work for Verizon and ive tried that method before


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

je2345 said:


> If u already have a 4G device on the account and then do what I said than it can override. If its a feature phone or 3G device than it won't just activate. It will fail. The only thing that may happen is you may need another sim card but I highly doubt it since the current one won't activate


Confirmed

It took a REALLY long time for the activation to time out, but once it did, I was able to skip and move on to the phone setup. I had read about the activation failure process, but wasn't sure about trying it. Its all good now, I'm getting it setup and will be ready whenever I can actually activate it.

Samsung Galaxy Nexus - Activation Bypass - Attempt activation and skip when activation fails.


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

je2345 said:


> The four corner bypass doesn't work. I work for Verizon and ive tried that method before


Agreed, that was my first thought when trying to bypass activation. Do you have any idea if the four corners trick doesn't work because of ICS or because of something Samsung is doing? My guess is that the four corner bypass in ICS has been removed and instead replaced with the skip option after activation failure.

Again, thanks.


----------

